# Portable qui ne s'éteint pas completement



## fernande (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai un macbook pro avec ubuntu après avoir installée la mise a niveau 11.04
Mon portable ne s'éteint plus il normalement. Quand je clique redémarrer il reste bloqué sur une page noire ou mauve.Quand je clique éteindre ca fonctionne bien. Est-ce que un âme charitable pourrais m'aider
merciiiiiiiii


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 
Sur ton macbook, tu as juste Ubuntu ou Ubuntu et Mac OS ? 
Si tu as Mac, il te fait la même chose quand tu veux redémarrer sur ta partition mac ?
SI tu as rien d'important sur ta session Ubuntu, réinstalle, des fois c'est un problème d'installation. Ou va voir sur le forum d'Ubuntu si il y a déjà eu ce problème ( http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/ ).

Bonne chance !
Léo


----------

